# Plum and Muscadine blend ?



## eddienlinda (Jun 5, 2015)

Wondering if the two blended would make a good wine as I have an abundance of both. I have a 5 gallon batch of red plum started, a 3 gallon batch of wild plum, and overrun with Muscadine grapes getting ready to ripen. I will make a 5 gallon batch of Muscadine wine when they are ready for picking, but am curious if the red plum and grape would be a good mix. I have a couple gallons in the freezer, and dont want to make any more straight plum wine if options are at hand. Comments please, oh and advice is welcomed.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 5, 2015)

What kind of muscadines?


----------



## eddienlinda (Jun 6, 2015)

Wild Muscadine grapes. We are in rural Central Texas and are overrun with them this season.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 6, 2015)

Lol. Never had the "wild variety".

I will tell you this, you need to ferment separately and once finished blend to taste. Once you get a good ratio, then next time you can ferment together at that ratio.


----------



## eddienlinda (Jun 6, 2015)

There isn't a shortage of them around here. Each cluster has an average of 6 to 8 grapes. Sweet to tangy on the taste when ripe. We also have wild Mustangs around here as well which have 2 to 3 per cluster and a little sweeter.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh I love Muscadine wine, I usually make straight Noble. Dark inky with a bold taste. 

I love a good plum too, but have never mixed them. I'll have to try that


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 21, 2015)

Would y'all please share your muscadine recipes. I heard a few scary tales about the acid in them so I thought I would get a good solid recipe beforehand. I'm in Miss. and there is a "you pick" farm fairly close.


----------

